# le/la/l'HLM - genre et élision



## le Grand Soir

Bonjour à tous,

Bien que j'aie entendu depuis belle lurette que le genre de ce "mot" dans la langue familière, *HLM,* est masculin tandis que le nom "habitation" est carrément féminin, hier, des amis m'expliquaient que c'est masculin quand on parle d'un appart à loyer modéré dans un bâtiment public, mais c'est féminin quand on en parle de la bâtisse qui comprend ces apparts.  Ont-ils raison?

Je vous remercie d'avance,
le Grand Soir


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir le Grand Soir.

Soit il y a une logique, soit il n'y en a pas, et dans les cas où il n'y en a pas, tout ce qu'on avance en essayant de dégager une logique n'avance pas à grand chose. Exemple ici où les habitations seraient plutôt les appartements, bien qu'on ne les nomme de toute façon jamais, en tant qu'appartements, des HLM. Un HLM désigne usuellement un immeuble proposant à la location des appartements dont le faible loyer et les subventions, reconnues comme telles ou non, en amont de son financement, lui vaut d'être appelé un HLM. 

Ceci ne nous dit pas le comment et le pourquoi, il faudrait faire une petite recherche historique pour en expliquer davantage. Quelque part, à un moment donné, l'usage dans la langue parlée, et même dans la langue administrative, semble avoir un peu perdu la logique. Un immeuble pour moi n'est pas une habitation, contrairement à une grande maison, mais il peut être commode de le compter dans les habitations.


----------



## le Grand Soir

Bonsoir Logospreference-1,

Primo: Ho là là, quel nom de forum. Je l'aime bien, c'est tellement au point.
Secundo: Tout ce que vous m'avez expliqué à-propos du "mot" HLM est tellement intéressant, mais je n'en comprends rien plus qu'auparavant.  Est-ce le domicile lui-même dans le bâtiment public connu par la forme féminine ou masculine?

Je vous prie d'accepter mes remerciements d'avance,
le Grand Soir


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Un HLM_ veut dire Habitation etc., mais il s'utilise toujours au masculin, à la barbe de la logique, ne désignant que l'immeuble offrant des appartements dont le loyer est modéré.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le masculin peut se justifier simplement en disant qu'il s'agit d'un immeuble d'habitations à loyer modéré. 

Larousse dit ceci à propos du genre:


> En principe féminin (comme _habitation_), mais l'influence du genre de _immeuble_ fait que _HLM_ est souvent employé au masculin.
> *Remarque :* L'emploi au masculin est aujourd'hui si fréquent qu'il ne peut plus être considéré comme fautif.


----------



## Chimel

le Grand Soir said:


> hier, des amis m'expliquaient que c'est masculin quand on parle d'un appart à loyer modéré dans un bâtiment public, mais c'est féminin quand on en parle de la bâtisse qui comprend ces apparts.  Ont-ils raison?


S'il y a effectivement hésitation sur le genre, comme expliqué par Maître Capello, je ne crois pas que la distinction faite par tes amis soit correcte. C'est dans tous les sens que le masculin tend à supplanter le féminin, et pas uniquement quand on parle d'un appartement bien précis (par opposition au bâtiment).

Je pense notamment à une vieille (et excellente) chanson de Renaud, "Dans mon HLM".


----------



## Tharkun35

Chimel said:


> Je pense notamment à une vieille (et excellente) chanson de Renaud, "Dans mon HLM".


Euh... dans sa chanson, il ne parle que de "mon HLM". Donc, à vrai dire, on ne peut pas si dans son esprit "HLM" est féminin ou masculin.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Euh... le refrain en est





> Putain c' qu'il est blême, mon HLM!


----------



## Chimel

Oui, et il me semble aussi que s'il avait considéré que le mot était féminin, il aurait de toute façon dit "ma HLM" (comme "ma hache de guerre" ).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Alors ça, pourquoi dit-on _mon habitation_ mais _ma hache_ ? En quoi, à l'oreille, _ma hache_ passe-t-il mieux que _ma habitation_ ? 
J'ai bien vu qu'on dit _mon habitation_ mais _ma nouvelle habitation, _et que l'usage de _mon_ est donc une pure question d'oreille, mais pourquoi pas _mon hache_ ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Chimel said:


> Oui, et il me semble aussi que s'il avait considéré que le mot était féminin, il aurait de toute façon dit "ma HLM" (comme "ma hache de guerre" ).


Oui, et il ne fait pas la liaison en [n] quand il chante _mon HLM_, ça ne peut donc être qu'un _mon_ masculin.


----------



## Philippides

Pour la chanson de Renaud, il dit aussi "le HLM".
Je suis d'accord avec Chimel, la distinction faite par tes amis ne me semble pas pertinente.

En voyant que Chimel est belge, je me pose une question : en Belgique, et dans le sautres parys francophones, parle-t-on aussi de HLM ?


----------



## Chimel

Non, ce concept n'existe pas chez nous, mais il est bien sûr compris.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme pour la lettre _H_ toute seule, le _H_ de _HLM_ est parfois aspiré, parfois non, et le terme est parfois masculin, parfois féminin*, d'où les trois possibilités : _le HLM_ (masc.) / _la HLM_ (fém.) / _l'HLM_ (masc. ou fém.), et donc les trois prononciations avec le possessif (_mon/ma_) : [mɔ̃ aʃɛlɛm] / [ma aʃɛlɛm] / [mɔ̃n‿aʃɛlɛm].

* Le féminin est toutefois rare de nos jours pour la lettre _H_ en emploi autonyme alors que c'était fréquent il y a un siècle ou deux. On faisait d'ailleurs généralement l'élision dans ce cas : _l'H_ (fém.). Comparer aussi les 8e et 9e éditions du dictionnaire de l'Académie.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec Chimel et Philipides : il n'y a pas de distinction de sens entre les deux genres ; ce n'est qu'une question d'usage. Quoi qu'il en soit, je dirais que de nos jours on utilise beaucoup plus souvent le masculin.


Philipides said:


> En voyant que Chimel est belge, je me pose  une question : en Belgique, et dans le sautres parys francophones,  parle-t-on aussi de HLM ?


Comme en Belgique, nous n'utilisons pas ce terme en Suisse mais le comprenons parfaitement.


----------



## CapnPrep

Philipides said:


> Pour la chanson de Renaud, il dit aussi "le HLM".


Ce n'est pas ça qu'il dit, mais « le hasch, elle aime ». Mais le jeu de mots suppose évidemment qu'on dit _le_ _HLM_, et non _la HLM_ ou _l'HLM_ (même si les trois sont possibles).


----------



## friasc

Le genre de/d' HLM est-il une question de génération ? Car il me semble que les gens de l'âge de mes grands-parents, soit de plus de 70 ans, disent une HLM.


----------



## Nawaq

J'ai jamais entendu une/la HLM, je vis dans l'un d'entre eux et si je venais à entendre "voilà, là c'est ma HLM" par exemple, je pense que je mettrais un peu de temps à comprendre. Ma voisine du dessous, qui à plus de 90 ans, dit toujours HLM au masculin, elle passe beaucoup de temps à passer le balai et jamais je l'ai entendue dire autre chose "je nettoie mon HLM"...


----------



## Chimel

Il semble bien qu'il y ait une évolution, plus ou moins récente, de l'usage en faveur du masculin. C'est ce que sous-entend la citation du Larousse reproduite au message #5. Il se pourrait dès lors que le féminin reste dominant parmi les générations plus âgées.


----------

